# Really odd Behavior! Please help :(



## King x Omen (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok this all started very recently, within the last 3 weeks, my Hedgehog, Archimedes will run to the corner of my room, lick the ground, contract him body upright. like he is going to ball up, but doesn't, now I obviously am curious as to why he does this, but just now, he did the same thing, except he layed on his side afterward, thinking the worse, I hurried and picked him up, He was fine thankfully, but would any of you happen to know why he did this?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like boy time. :smile:


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

It's true. The laying on the side thing... really good boy time.


----------



## King x Omen (Sep 25, 2014)

Is boy time what I think you're implying?


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep, some males do it more than others and some aren't shy about it. My boy is pretty bad about it, expspecially when company is over :lol:


----------



## King x Omen (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh wow, I didn't think they would do that XD, thanks for easing my mind though


----------

